# Dreiste Abo Falle bei bango.net?



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2011)

Ich habe auf meiner Handyrechnung (bin bei O2) wöchentliche Abbuchungen einer Firma namens "bango.net" gefunden (2 Euro pro Woche). Ich habe aber kein Abo übers Handy abgeschlossen - mein Handy ging nur einmal versehentlich in der Tasche selbst ins Internet (ich weiß natürlich nicht auf welchen Seiten es war). Kennt jemand bango.net und hat Erfahrung mit denen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dreiste Abo Falle bei bango.net?*

Du beschwerst dich hier über bango.net? Warum googelst du nicht einfach mal, das hätte dir schnell gezeigt, wer das ist: Bango.net Ltd. Man beachte übrigens auch die verschiedenen Partner Logos, wie z. B. die von der Buongiorno und der Dada.net - alles keine Unbekannten hier, doch was solls?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...mein Handy ging nur einmal versehentlich in der Tasche selbst ins Internet (ich weiß natürlich nicht auf welchen Seiten es war).


Welche Verantwortung weist du dabei nun den Amerikanern zu? Die haben sogar eine Hilfeseite - ob die was bringt, wäre im Einzelfall zu prüfen: https://bango.net/default.aspx


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dreiste Abo Falle bei bango.net?*

Danke für die Nachricht!
Natürlich habe ich gegoogelt und bin auf deren Internetseite gestoßen. Aber ich habe im Forum nichts zu bango.net gefunden und deshalb die Frage gestellt.

Ich würde gerne noch wissen, wie ich da wieder rauskomme?
Gibt es einen Beitrag hierzu oder kann mir einer helfen?

Danke!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dreiste Abo Falle bei bango.net?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Beitrag hierzu oder kann mir einer helfen?


Nein!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch wissen, wie ich da wieder rauskomme?


Das sollte dir dein Provider erklären können. Versuchs mal hier noch: Notes on O2 Germany billing das gibts für alle deutschen Provider: Find Answers

Übrigens, näheres zur Firma steht hier: Contact us - Bango.com


> *UK*​Bango.net Limited
> 5 Westbrook Centre
> Cambridge
> CB4 1YG
> ...


----------



## ebja (24 Juli 2011)

"irgendwie" welch gern genötigtes wort für dubioses, scheint mir dieser herr, der da ausführlich mit allen adressen antwortet, gut informiert wenn nicht integriert in die bande diese machenschaften.
eine unterstellung, die sicherlich vom administrator gelöscht wird, aber ich bin zumindest einmal kurzweilig als betroffene (abzocke von mehr als 50€ durch unbewusstes ins netz geraten über mein nicht internet "geflatratetes" handy bei o2) meinen frust losgeworden. vielleicht bleibts ja doch bestehen im thread.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2011)

Du hast Recht, ich habe grade stark drüber nachgedacht Deinen Müll zu löschen.
Aber der ist schon wieder so absurd komisch daß ich ihn stehenlasse.
Du willst uns hier im Forum doch wohl nicht ernsthaft unterstellen hier Abzocker ungestraft posten zu lassen.



			
				ebja schrieb:
			
		

> ... dieser herr, der da ausführlich mit allen adressen antwortet,



ist uns gut bekannt und über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und gut informiert ist er zweifellos aufgrund intensiver Recherchen über die Zusammenhänge in der Nutzlosbranche


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2011)

ebja schrieb:


> scheint mir dieser herr, der da ausführlich mit allen adressen antwortet, gut informiert wenn nicht integriert in die bande


Absurd. Rüdiger ist seit 8 Jahren hier Mitglied, aber vielleicht kannst Du als Gast das Profil nicht sehen.
Bango ist keine kleine Klitsche, sondern eine große UK-Firma (Google mal nach "Payforit", eine Art "Zahlstandard" in UK). Allerdings soll das nicht heißen, dass die Firma allein deshalb immer korrekt arbeitet - und das gilt schon gar nicht für evtl. involvierte Zwischenhändler. Dem Zahlungssystem "Payforit" stehe ich kritisch gegenüber, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Ich würde mich an bango wenden - und wenn es da Probleme gibt, kannst Du Dich ja bei den britischen Regulierern beschweren...


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2011)

Man kann auch als Gast die Profile einsehen


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Man kann auch als Gast die Profile einsehen


ok, dann hakt's woanders 

hier übrigens ein Artikel aus 2006
http://www.lte-germany.de/nc/relate...service-zur-bezahlung-mobiler-inhalte-an/167/


----------



## HPO (18 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau hat seit drei Monaten auch plötzlich eine um ca. 20 EUR höhere Handy-Rechnung als sonst und das liegt ebenfalls an dubiosen Abbuchungen von bango.net. Sie ist ebenfalls O2-Kundin.
bango hat auf Aufforderung die Abbuchungen zwar sofort gestoppt, doch jetzt muss man dem geklauten Geld hinterherrennen. Geklaut deshalb, weil meine Frau ein älteres Handy hat, mit dem man nur sehr unkomfortabel ins Internet gehen kann und sie das Handy nur zum Telefonieren und Simsen benutzt. Wir gehen also davon aus, dass hier Sicherheitslücken ausgenutzt wurden und Betrug begangen wurde. Auf Nachfrage teilte bango weiterhin mit, dass meine Frau angeblich ein Abo (photo sharing service Pictavision) abgeschlossen hat bei einer Firma namens Exclaim (www.exclaim.com).
Ich habe bei O2 die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und beabsichtige, die bango-Kosten nicht zu zahlen.
Wie kann man sich denn sonst vor solchen Abzocken schützen oder wer hat noch solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2011)

Steht weiter oben ...
... Beschwerde an die britischen Regulierer


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2011)

HPO schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich denn sonst vor solchen Abzocken schützen...


In deinem Fall: Drittanbietersperre bei O2 beauftragen und schriftlich (geht auch per eMail) bestätigen lassen und vor allem das hier lesen: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## Ilayda (8 Januar 2012)

ich hab 2 Tel 08001801726 und 0800900899 und eine Drittanbiewter sperre können sie nichts mehr abbuchen laut 02, (aber jeder sagt etwas anderes dazu, das ist meine neuste Info von 02)
siehe email und links [email protected]

http://bangomobile.custhelp.com/app...57/~/how-do-i-contact-bango-customer-service? runter zur tabelle schrollen und o2 verzeichnis


http://o2online.de/nw/assets/blobs/pdfs/premium-voice-services.pdf


----------



## Ilayda (10 Januar 2012)

Sorry die Email adresse hatn Fehler

es heist [email protected]


----------



## heidi77 (10 Januar 2012)

hallo,
ich benötige auch mal eure hilfe. dummerweise bin ich auch darauf hereingefallen und bango.com bucht schon seit mehreren monaten von meinem 02 konto ab, ohne das ich es bewusst mitbekommen habe, da ich mit meinem handy nicht bewusst ins internet gehe und deshalb auch meine onlinerechnungen nicht genau studiert, sondern nur überflogen habe... die haben sich also irgendwie auf mein handy geschlichen, wie auch immer das geht. 
ich habe nun dorthin eine email hingeschickt, dass sie es sofort unterlassen sollen und mir mein geld zurück überweisen soll und ich sonst rechtliche schritte einleiten werde...
es kommt keine reaktion. was soll ich als nächstes tun, wie komm ich da raus, wie an mein geld und wer hat erfahrungen mit dieser abzocke?
sowas macht mich mehr als wütend und ich schalte nur meinen anwalt noch nicht ein, da ich einen selbstanteil von 300,- zahlen muss. aber wenn die nicht reagieren, dann werde ich es natürlich tun müssen.
hab jetzt erstmal den drittanbieter sperren lassen, können die dann jetzt ab sofort nicht mehr abbuchen?


----------



## ilayda (15 Januar 2012)

Hi
Ich bin auch bei o2 und hab mir eine Drittanbietersperre machen lassen, ich hab da ein paar mal angerufen und eine sacht nein ich weiß nicht ob die nach der sperre etwas abbuchen können, der letzte hat aber gesagt das Sie nichts mehr abbuchen werden können.

Ich hab da eine nummer hinterlassen 08001801726 ruf da an und red auf den Ab, sag nicht gleich kündigung sonder ich hab da ein problem mit Bango und keine email angeben nur Handy. Bei mir hats funktioniert sie haben sich bei mir gemeldet und ich bin raus


----------



## Ichglaubskaum (16 April 2014)

Danke, genau so könnte es geklappt haben. Ich hatte gleich einen Menschen in der Leitung, dem ich (auf Englisch) sehr schnell verständlich machen konnte, dass ich mein (nicht abgeschlossenes) Abo gerne wieder los wäre. Jetzt schau ich im nächsten Monat, obs geklappt hat. Der war tatsächlich so schnell, dass ich glaube, dass er den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht, als illegale Abos zu löschen. Oder ich bezahl nächsten Monat nochmal das Doppelte und erlacht immernoch über meinen Anruf...


----------

